# Updated 2018 NGRC Calendar



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The calendar on the convention web page has been updated to include pre/post layout tours and layout tours on Saturday in the Athen's Georgia area (one of these layouts has been featured in Garden Railway's magazine a couple of times). See www.NGRC2018.com for the details. Check out the calendar and plan to join us!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I just posted some pre-tour layout photos on the Georgia Garden Railway Society's Facebook page. Pre-tour is Sunday, June 3. See www.NGRC2018.com for registration info and schedules.


----------

